# Sendung über Koi



## Dodi (29. Apr. 2006)

Hallo zusammen!

Wer gestern die Sendung Galileo auf ProSieben verpaßt hat, kann sich hier den Live-Stream über Koi ansehen - volle 25 Minuten!

http://www.prosieben.de/lifestyle_magazine/galileo/videoarchiv/

Einfach draufklicken und dann "Der Koi-Kracher" auswählen.

Viel Spaß!


----------



## Thorsten (29. Apr. 2006)

*AW: Sendung über Koi*

Hi Dodi!

Vielen Dank, ich hatte das natürlich wieder verpasst.

Aber die Leuts schmeißen mit Summen um sich  Wahnsinn.

*Sehr empfehlenswert*...also angucken!


----------



## rainthanner (29. Apr. 2006)

*AW: Sendung über Koi*

hatte es auch verpasst und eben angesehen. 

War mir aus der Pro7-Doku-Reihe bekannt. 

Aber immer wieder nett anzusehen. 

Gruß Rainer


----------



## WERNER 02 (2. Mai 2006)

*AW: Sendung über Koi*

Hi Leute
Wurde Heute morgen auch wiederholt. Hab aber nur den Schluß mitbekommen. Find es nur immer gut zu hören, Man kauft nen Koi in Hiroshima und bringt in dann zur Austellung nach " Tokio " . In der Hoffnung nen guten Platz zu ergattern, nur um dann mit diesem Aushängschild seine Koi in Deutschland besser verkaufen zu könnnen. Das hat für mich nichts mit Fairplay zu tun.

Aber ansonsten immer wieder schön, die Wiederholung einer Wiederholung der vorherigen zu sehen.
Seht euch das 11 Min. Video von Sakanaya mal an. Für € 10 Kriegt ihr den ganzen Film.

Einfach Sakanaya " Aldersbach " anklicken.

http://www.sakanaya.de/Japanische_Koi/japanische_koi.html

Gruß
Werner


----------



## pepo (2. Mai 2006)

*AW: Sendung über Koi*

Danke für den Film.

Hab aber ne Frage dazu .....
es sind viele Teile grün und auf dem Kopf...ist das bei allen so ??

gruß

pepeo


----------



## WERNER 02 (2. Mai 2006)

*AW: Sendung über Koi*

Hi Pepo

Hab mir gerade extra nochmals dieses Filmchen angesehen. Leider konnte ich außer dem Wasser nichts weiteres an grün entdecken.
Und wenn doch es sein sollte, dann erkläre ich das für mich als Algenrückstände die beim abfischen der Koi hängen blieben.
Habe gerade selbst ne Algenblüte, so richtig schmierig, und gehe ich da mit der Hand rein, so habe ich ebenfalls grüne Hände.
Andere Erklärung finde ich leider auch nicht.

Gruß
Werner 02


----------



## rainthanner (2. Mai 2006)

*AW: Sendung über Koi*


----------



## Thorsten (2. Mai 2006)

*AW: Sendung über Koi*

Der Film ist ja recht interessant...aber irgendwie schläft der "gute Herr" beim sprechen bald ein


----------



## WERNER 02 (2. Mai 2006)

*AW: Sendung über Koi*

Hey Thorsten

Der gute Mann ist Robert Hilble persönlich.

Gruß
Werner


----------



## Thorsten (2. Mai 2006)

*AW: Sendung über Koi*

ach was? 

Trotzdem schläft er bald ein


----------



## pepo (2. Mai 2006)

*AW: Sendung über Koi*

ob er schläft oder nicht is doch egal....

is ein guter Film...nur die darstellung ..wie gesagt ein grossteil bei der Wiedergabe ist seehhr grün und auf dem Kopf... zumindest bei mir...

und ich bin nüchtern...

gruß

pepo


----------



## WERNER 02 (2. Mai 2006)

*AW: Sendung über Koi*



			
				Thorsten schrieb:
			
		

> ach was?
> 
> Trotzdem schläft er bald ein



Hi Thorsten 
Wer viel quasselt wird halt auch müde mit der Zeit. Zudem, ein Zuschauer der am eindusseln ist, der bemerkt nicht mehr viel. Und im Schlaf soll man ja auch aufnahmefähiger sein. OBs STIMMT ??!

Gruß
Werner


----------



## Koiliebhaber1995 (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Sendung über Koi*

Auf diesen Link habe ich gerade geklickt, (Galileo), ich kann mir das Video nicht mehr anschauen ich glaub es liegt daran dass es 3 Jahre her ist, kann mir jemand ein Link gebe, wo ich mir das Video anschauen kann?


----------



## Dodi (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Sendung über Koi*

Hallo Alessandro,

grad nachgesehen:
das Video-Archiv von Gallileo scheint nur bis Dezember 2006 zurückzugehen. 

Da hast Du leider Pech...


----------



## Koiliebhaber1995 (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Sendung über Koi*

Ja, ich habe auch schon im Archiv von Galileo nachgeguckt, aber nur bis Dezember ..na ja muss ich halt hoffen dass sie irgendwann mal wieder eine Wiederholung oder eine neue Dokumentation von Kois zeigen.


----------



## Dodi (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Sendung über Koi*

...oder Prosieben/Gallileo mal anschreiben.


----------



## Koiliebhaber1995 (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Sendung über Koi*

Ich warte einfach mal ab oder überlegs mir doch anders


----------

